# straight bit / spiral bit (solid carbide bit?)



## hyiu (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi All:

newbie here, so please bare with me on this... maybe its basic or obvious question, but would like some suggestions.

I have one of those pattern tracing bits, 1/4 in shank, with a screw lock ring on, and then a ball bearing, and then a straight bit.
I used this to trace cut a 3/4 in ply template.
But it is NO GOOD. That lock ring came loose after like 30 sec, and then the ball bearing will move up and down vertically. That cause the cut to be real bad.

So, I researched and finally took a plunge and ordered from MLCS a Katana Solid Carbide Spiral Flush Trim Router Bit. 1/2 shank, downcut.
there are 2 ball bearings for tracing, and the bearing is at the bottom (so it cannot move vertically... cannot go loose !!) and the bit is not like a straight bit, but more like a spiral bit.
It arrived today, and wow !! what a difference with the solid carbide bit.
its like hot knife cutting butter.



Coming up next is a few cuts that I need to do:
I need to plunge cut, and I need 1/4 in dia. on 3/4 in plywood.
(plunge cut, and then need to cut out pattern also)

I have a normal carbide tipped straight bit, 1/4 in dia, and using it to plunge cut 3/4 in plywood. 
It is doing the job, but the cut is not very smooth / clean.

after this new solid carbide pattern bit, I would like to buy a downcut spiral bit, solid carbide again, around 1 in length.

I would like to know, are all solid carbide bits the same ?
is there different quality for the solid carbide bits ?

I ordered from like MLCS, the Katana premium bits, and I find it good...
(at least better than the others I had before...)

How about something from like Home Depot / Lowes ?
or some other online sites ?

Is there a recommended brand out there that is a good balance of price and quality ?

how about if price is not a problem, and I want the best ?
what is the best out there ? and how big difference is the price ??

anything particular I need to look for ??
is there different grades in the carbides ??
or how they shape the spiral bits ?? etc....

Thanks.

ps: a little background info... 

when I use my 1/4 in straight bit to cut 3/4 in ply, I do it in about 3 passes, each cut around 1/4 in, to minimize the stress of the bit. Am planning to do similar thing even with spiral bit.

also, I'm not a pro., nor doing it for living. More like a weekend guy going at it as a hobby.

as you can see my post count, I'm very much newbie here.
one thing I learned from this forum is I found a link to the routing workshop online tv shows !! holy molly... this thing is addictive !!! I learned so much and got so many ideas from it !!! Thanks !!!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i use amana bits my wood supplyer has them I woudn't use bits from box store's most are like a one time use My opion low quality Whiteside are good a few other are up to the top as far as best The bit brand you have is good should last a long time I use a spiral bit instead of straight bit Spiral up or down bit's will cut better


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello Henry,

Welcome to the forum. 

There are different grades of carbide. However, I've never seen the grades identified for particular bits or manuf. You can see the differences under magnification. I never bother to look though.

Katana Bits are pretty darned nice. A great many of my bits are from MLCS and quite a few are Katana. I just received a set of Katana solid carbide spirals from MLCS and they all say "Made in the USA", which was a surprise. 

Like most router users, my bits are from several different companies. Frued, CMT, MLCS, and sears, plus a few that I picked up at HD and Lowes. Not too happy with those, though. You get what you pay for, I guess.

You should get a diamond honing block to touch up your bits. Won't work on spirals, but does well on any carbide bit with a flat back to the cutting edge. two-four strokes per edge is all it takes, usually.

I don't like plunge cutting in 3/4" material with a 1/4" bit. It get's too hot, it's too slow, the router seems to work harder and the cut isn't all that great. I think it's too much hogging for that small diameter. Eventually, it's going to snap, too. A 1/2" shank and 1/2" cutting surface would be better. Now, edge work is different. The bit doesn't work nearly as hard. Still, I'd try to get 1/2" shanks, regardless of the cutter size. All my miniature edging and plunge bits are 1/2" shanks with tiny profiles. All my pattern bits and flush trim bits are 1/2" shank. 

Your 1/4" plunge at a time is a good plan, even with a spiral. Even with 1/2", I don't plunge cut more than 1/4" at a time.

Just my opinions here. Others may differ, but it's what works for me.


----------



## hyiu (Apr 6, 2010)

cool... its good to confirm that Katana bits are nice, and made in USA !!
That helped make my decision... I ordered the spiral bit from them !!

Yes, I understand that a 1/2 in bit will cut more steady, and not as easy to break.
But this coming cuts, I need a small bit. 1/2 in gap is a little too much...
I'll just have to go careful and slow... as always....


----------

